# Accès bloqué icloud



## raku122 (27 Avril 2019)

Bonjour
Quand je veux avoir accès à mon cloud, j'entre mon mot de passe Apple et voici ce que j'ai à chaque fois(copie écran)
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

Le mot de passe n'est pas le bon , voici la marche a suivre
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487


----------



## raku122 (27 Avril 2019)

Merci pour la réponse mais y a-t-il un mot de passe pour icloud différend de mon compte Apple?
Quand je me connecte sur mon compte, mon mot de passe Apple est accepté


----------



## raku122 (1 Mai 2019)

raku122 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse mais y a-t-il un mot de passe pour icloud différend de mon compte Apple?
> Quand je me connecte sur mon compte, mon mot de passe Apple est accepté



Bonjour
Pas de réponse à mon problème?
J'ai modifié selon la procédure mon mot de passe Apple
Quand je clique sur les préférences Icloud ce mot de passe m'est demandé. Quand je l'ai introduit j'ai la fenêtre comme montrée plus haut mais tout est grisé et il m'est demandé de nouveau le mot de passe et je retrouve à nouveau la fenêtre avec ce message en rouge.
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## raku122 (3 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le mot de passe n'est pas le bon , voici la marche a suivre
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487


Bonjour
Pas de réponse à mon problème?
J'ai modifié selon la procédure mon mot de passe Apple
Quand je clique sur les préférences Icloud ce mot de passe m'est demandé. Quand je l'ai introduit j'ai la fenêtre comme montrée plus haut mais tout est grisé et il m'est demandé de nouveau le mot de passe et je retrouve à nouveau la fenêtre avec ce message en rouge.
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2019)

raku122 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pas de réponse à mon problème?
> J'ai modifié selon la procédure mon mot de passe Apple
> Quand je clique sur les préférences Icloud ce mot de passe m'est demandé. Quand je l'ai introduit j'ai la fenêtre comme montrée plus haut mais tout est grisé et il m'est demandé de nouveau le mot de passe et je retrouve à nouveau la fenêtre avec ce message en rouge.
> Merci pour la réponse





raku122 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pas de réponse à mon problème?
> J'ai modifié selon la procédure mon mot de passe Apple
> Quand je clique sur les préférences Icloud ce mot de passe m'est demandé. Quand je l'ai introduit j'ai la fenêtre comme montrée plus haut mais tout est grisé et il m'est demandé de nouveau le mot de passe et je retrouve à nouveau la fenêtre avec ce message en rouge.
> Merci pour la réponse



Des copiés collés de vos réponses  ?


----------



## raku122 (3 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des copiés collés de vos réponses  ?


Non, mon problème n'est pas résolu


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2019)

Avez tenté de contacter Apple ?
Vous utilisez iCloud sur plusieurs appareils?


----------



## raku122 (3 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez tenté de contacter Apple ?
> Vous utilisez iCloud sur plusieurs appareils?


Je n'ai pas contacté Apple.
Je paie un forfait mensuel pour 50Go, je possède Ipad et Iphone


----------



## aurique (3 Mai 2019)

Erreur.


----------



## raku122 (3 Mai 2019)

aurique a dit:


> Erreur.


Pardonnez -moi mais où est l’erreur?


----------



## aurique (4 Mai 2019)

raku122 a dit:


> Pardonnez -moi mais où est l’erreur?



De moi , erreur de thread.


----------

